# DAE "Gold Advantage" membership



## theo (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't do much exchanging (and I refuse to ever have *anything whatsoever* to do with RCI). I signed up with DAE a few years back, but have never utilized my membership, as I generally use what I own and rent out my prime weeks when I can't get there.

Anyway, when checking out the DAE site today while thinking of submitting a specific exchange request, I saw (for the first time) a reference to "upgrading" to something previously unfamiliar to me ---the DAE "Gold Advantage" membership (...for $89 per year).

I guess I was a bit surprised to read that the "Gold Advantage" membership "upgrade" puts that member (quote) "...at the front of the line" (end quote) for request fulfillment.

So, I interpret this to mean that a two years in advance request by a "regular" member, a request maybe already made a year or more ago would, if the requested week became available, first be offered to a "Gold Advantage" member who perhaps upgraded their membership just yesterday (...seeking the same week at the same facility as our hypothetical "regular" DAE member). 

Am I correct in my interpretation / understanding? If so, it seems to me that DAE is now a "two-tiered" membership system, effectively now requiring a $89 annual membership fee in order to not find oneself situated "at the end of the line" when it comes to request notifications.  

I suppose this makes sense from a business standpoint for DAE, but I am nonetheless interested in the viewpoints and experiences of other DAE members (as well as inviting correction if my interpretation regarding "Gold Advantage" is inaccurate).  

Thanks in advance for any thoughts, input or feedback.


----------



## learnalot (Aug 25, 2010)

*Gold Advantage*

Hi Theo,

I was just looking at this yesterday, so here is what I think I learned.  First of all, when a deposit comes in, they first check it against outstanding requests.  If there aren't any outstanding requests, they post it as available for an exchange.  My understanding of the gold advantage is that there would be a two week period during which unmatched deposits were only visible to gold advantage members, then it would be posted for all members to see.  My other understanding is that they are treating as Gold Advantage deposits all those which were made prior to the implementation of the Gold Advantage program.  In other words, they have grandfathered them in as far as their previous deposits.  Once someone's exchange period on previous deposits has passed, they would need to join Gold Advantage if they wish to continue receiving advance notification of new, unmatched deposits.

Did that make sense?  Maybe the DAE rep will further clarify, but I think that is pretty close anyway.


----------



## theo (Aug 25, 2010)

*Still a bit puzzled...*



learnalot said:


> Hi Theo,
> 
> I was just looking at this yesterday, so here is what I think I learned.  First of all, when a deposit comes in, they first check it against outstanding requests.  If there aren't any outstanding requests, they post it as available for an exchange.  My understanding of the gold advantage is that there would be a two week period during which unmatched deposits were only visible to gold advantage members, then it would be posted for all members to see.  My other understanding is that they are treating as Gold Advantage deposits all those which were made prior to the implementation of the Gold Advantage program.  In other words, they have grandfathered them in as far as their previous deposits.  Once someone's exchange period on previous deposits has passed, they would need to join Gold Advantage if they wish to continue receiving advance notification of new, unmatched deposits.
> 
> Did that make sense?  Maybe the DAE rep will further clarify, but I think that is pretty close anyway.



Thanks for the feedback. I guess my real question / concern / confusion remains and relates specifically to "matched" requests --- and whether a long standing request by a "regular" member gets "trumped" by a same request for the same place / week made (...more recently) by a "new" Gold Advantage member.  

Maybe I need to read the razzamatazz again to better wrap my head around this...


----------



## learnalot (Aug 25, 2010)

*Gold Requests First*

Hi Theo,

Okay, I took a look at it and I think the answer to your question is yes for new requests made by free members.  Requests made prior to the instituting of Gold Advantage were given Gold status.  

From the DAE website FAQ:
_What is 'Priority Requests & Advance Notice Inventory?'

To be completely fair to our current members, when Gold Advantage was launched in February 2009, all existing requests registered with Dial An Exchange were granted Gold Advantage status. Going forward new members joining DAE, will have a choice as to becoming a Gold Advantage member or taking advantage of our 'free membership' option.

Gold Advantage member's requests will hold a priority over free members when we're matching new inventory to outstanding requests.  When a new piece of inventory comes in and there are no Gold Advantage members with requests registered to take up these weeks, they will automatically be offered to the first person on the free members waitlist. 

It is only when all member requests (Gold Advantage, followed by free members) are filled that excess inventory is posted to our website as exchange availability. If the week is unique (i.e. there is not another unit of the same size for the same date at the same resort already listed on the website) it will be marked as 'Advance Notice' Gold Advantage inventory giving Gold Advantage members a 14 day window to take up this space,  before it is  released to the general availability postings._


----------



## Marvin (Aug 25, 2010)

Let me chime in here that I have been dealing with DAE for a several years now, and have found them great to deal with.  The major complaint of others has been the lack of desirability of their inventory, and the thinking of others appears to be "their inventory is not good-so I am not going to deposit until that changes".  I have posted before, trying to encourage others to start depositing some of their good weeks, so that the inventory picture would improve, but people are apparently still sitting back and waiting to see more and better weeks show up in inventory.  I really don't buy into that reasoning, so I started depositing my two good summer weeks several years ago, and have had some very good trades since then.  

So I hope, at some point, to see more deposits being made first-then searching first, rather than so many people hanging on to what they have until they see something good show up.  It is not reasonable to think that there will be a lot of good inventory at DAE unless you contribute contribute something to that inventory.

Just my opinion, folks


----------



## learnalot (Aug 25, 2010)

Marvin,

I agree with you that we have to ante up if we want to help create viability for alternatives to RCI and II.

I signed up with DAE yesterday after reading a great deal of feedback on TUG.  It sounds like they often go above and beyond the call of duty - certainly beyond what you will get from RCI!  I will be giving them a deposit.


----------



## Ask DAE (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello - thanks for your inquiry and feedback! 

First the Gold Advantage membership costs $89 the first year and $59 for every year's renewal. 

Gold Advantage was designed as a result of member feedback. Members were looking for a reward for frequent users of the exchange service. We also wanted to create a timeshare owners lifestyle product. The benefits specifically include: 

Priority Requests
When a Gold Advanage member places a request, they go to the front of the line. This is an area of your specific questions. Any request that was in place before April of 2009 (at the time Gold Advantage launched) hold their place in the request list. 

Pricing Advantage
Gold Advantage members get a 10% discount on exchange fees and bonus weeks. Just book a couple of last minute getaways and your membership is paid for! 

Advance Booking of New Weeks  
A frequently asked for benefit is getting advance notice of availability! Gold Advantage Members will get the opportunity to book new exchange weeks before they are made available to our free members.

Cruise and Tour Disounts
Gold Members have access to special cruise and tour discounts

Lifestyle Product and Service Discounts
Gold Members also have access to local and national retail, dining, hotel, golf and even grocery savings! 

I know this is more information than you asked for, but I hope this has answered your question.


----------



## Ask DAE (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Marvin! 

We indeed need your deposits early! It means more choice for all members! 

We are a consumer based exchange program. We work directly for the conusmer rather than for thousands of affiliate resorts representing millions of timeshare owners. We earn members one exchange at a time. Over 50% of our new memberships  come from existing member referrals! 

So we will continue to do our best for our members, we'll get it right most of the time and we will continue to depend on happy members and early deposits to keep us growing. 

Also, we are beefing up our Primetime Rewards Program! A program that rewards depositors of high demand destination weeks.


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ask DAE said:


> Priority Requests
> When a Gold Advanage member places a request, they go to the front of the line.



Can you please clarify this as it relates to exchange requests for Europe?  My understanding is that Gold Advantage members do NOT get priority on these.  All of the outstanding requests are first filled for European members and the remaining inventory is then made available to US members.


----------



## theo (Aug 25, 2010)

*Dawn breaks over Marble Head...*



learnalot said:


> Hi Theo,
> 
> Okay, I took a look at it and I think the answer to your question is yes for new requests made by free members.  Requests made prior to the instituting of Gold Advantage were given Gold status.
> 
> ...



Thanks; I think I understand now. (Thanks too for not telling me instead, as I probably deserved, "...Go read the FAQ again, you dummy".  

As stated originally, I haven't exchanged my (fixed Snowbird weeks) much in the past, but have begun to consider doing so now and again, just for a change of pace. That said, I'd rather be boiled in oil than deal with RCI, so I certainly want to examine the alternatives ---particularly the "independent" alternatives like DAE. Thanks again for your input (and thanks too to the DAE rep).


----------



## learnalot (Aug 25, 2010)

Theo,

I hear you about RCI!  

I have had a couple dealings with DAE over the past couple of days as I got signed up with them and everything has been positive.  They get good reviews from TUGGERS and I appreciate their presence here on the board to answer questions so I'm game for a whirl.


----------



## teepeeca (Aug 26, 2010)

OK --- I "know" I'm dense.  Let me see if I have this "correctly".  I give DAE one of my timeshares 18 months in advance, and have a request in for XXX area, and AB,AC and AD resorts (specific resorts).

At 5 months out, a "gold" member requests resort AB or AD.  A week later, after the gold member had made his request, a unit at resort AD becomes available.  The gold member will have his request fulfilled first (even though his request had been in only for a week, and (having my request in for over a year) ,"I" am "SOL".

Is that how DAE is now operating?  If so, if you would want to "try" to get a good/desirable week from DAE, it would seem that you would "have to upgrade" from regular membership to gold.  Regular members are now "second-class" exchangers.

Not sure that I like this new situation.

Tony


----------



## theo (Aug 26, 2010)

teepeeca said:


> OK --- I "know" I'm dense.  Let me see if I have this "correctly".  I give DAE one of my timeshares 18 months in advance, and have a request in for XXX area, and AB,AC and AD resorts (specific resorts).
> 
> At 5 months out, a "gold" member requests resort AB or AD.  A week later, after the gold member had made his request, a unit at resort AD becomes available.  The gold member will have his request fulfilled first (even though his request had been in only for a week, and (having my request in for over a year) ,"I" am "SOL".
> 
> ...



I don't disagree with your observations (or your conclusion). This measure may essentially constitute a "gradual" evolution into mandatory DAE annual membership fees (like RCI or II impose; just slightly lower in cost). After all, if a "free" DAE membership means, by definition, always being "at the end of the line" behind Gold Advantage members for requests, then Gold Advantage membership becomes, in effect, a de facto requirement in order to be anywhere "in line" other than at the end. 

That said, I'll still consider DAE, as I absolutely refuse to deal with RCI under *any* circumstances.


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 26, 2010)

I've browsed DAE's inventory on-line, much is either not available (US) or sold.  I was wondering what type of exchanges people were getting from DAE, mostly west coast, Florida?  Are there many deposits for the Midwest for example.  I am trying to get a feel for availability for the US.


----------

